# Dove aviary suggestions?



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

So I have been MIA for a while but I am getting ready to build a summer aviary on my deck for the pair of ring neck doves I have. I am also taking in a homeless button quail that lost his mate and is lonily. I hope to build the aviary for them to enjoy some large space in spring/summer/fall. I plan to bring them inside for winter. 

Any ideas or suggestions? I was thinking 30" x 30" and 5 or 6 feet tall.


----------



## pigeonlover123 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a pair of button quail, but then the girl died. The boy was soooo lonely, he would call, and call but there was no one there. But, finally after like two months of searching, we finally found him a girl.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

That is why I am going to put him with my doves... hopefully he won't be so lonily then. If not then searching I will go...


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

I've always had this idea that I would have an open window in the birdroom, inside would be their cage and it would be connected to an outside fly pen. I've heard of people who live in apartments and do it for their homers but not me yet...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

KrysKritters said:


> So I have been MIA for a while but I am getting ready to build a summer aviary on my deck for the pair of ring neck doves I have. I am also taking in a homeless button quail that lost his mate and is lonily. I hope to build the aviary for them to enjoy some large space in spring/summer/fall. I plan to bring them inside for winter.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions? I was thinking 30" x 30" and 5 or 6 feet tall.



Will 30X30 be large enough to give them an area where they can get out of the sun and into some shade if they need to? They need to be able to get out of the sun if too warm.


----------

